# Callaway Epic problem - where to go from here??



## mashleyR7 (Aug 18, 2017)

Back in March I purchased an Callaway Epic from Silvermere/Left Handed Golf. Great service as always through the two fitting sessions and sale. 

Fast forward to a few weeks and month and I start to notice the carbon fibre plate in the centre of the sole has started to crack. Then on one of the facebook golf groups a picture pops up of someone else with the same issue as mine, then one more the more until about 4/5 people all posted pictures of the same issue. 

SM / LHG agreed to swap the heads over when I popped on my way to the New Zealand, so all good, happy customer with a brand new driver after 5 months use. So now my new driver is 3 rounds old, it must have just 30 balls on the course, zero range sessions. 

Today, on the 2nd hole I hit a driver, nice clean strike, straight down the middle, look at the bottom of the club and bang, split started in the exact same place and this time its got a tiny piece of my pink castle tee stuck in it so I've figured that it's cracking a little each time a tee impacts through the area. Having had one swapped already I have no question it'll get replaced but do I stick with the Epic and except it, or go back to look for something else? 

Trouble is I love the club, Im so happy with it and hit it lovely. 
Pictures attached.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 18, 2017)

I've not got picture of the previous club to hand to show but the cracking was the full width of the carbon centre section and all the way down the panel past the C towards the face. 

I'm gutted really.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 18, 2017)

I would give Silvermere/LHG a chance to rectify again but copy Callaway into any email correspondence. They (Callaway) are usually pretty good at dealing with problems


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 18, 2017)

I'd be looking at another manufacturer or get a refund and go back to your old driver?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 18, 2017)

Yeah I get that, i've no doubt they'll replace again their customers service so far has been top notch. 

My question is do I stick with a cub that clearly has a defect, that as yet hasn't effected performance, but what if it gets so bad that carbon is all gone in 18 months? or do I look for a new driver? Or speak to Callaway and ask if they know its an issue?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 18, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I'd be looking at another manufacturer or get a refund and go back to your old driver?
		
Click to expand...

An xhot2 that ive moved on. I guess it might back to the fitting bay....


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 18, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			An xhot2 that ive moved on. I guess it might back to the fitting bay....
		
Click to expand...

I know its not ideal like, maybe try golf bidder for a xhot2.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 18, 2017)

That would feel like a step backwards for me. Having always bought last years model and kept them for 3/4 years I'm sold on this new tech and the performance it brings. 

Someone else must have an epic on here, any issues?


----------



## fundy (Aug 18, 2017)

3rd time lucky maybe? give them one more try

whilst there are a few reports of problems theyre not that widespread are they? 

and if that doesnt work full refund and a new fitting imo


----------



## Crow (Aug 18, 2017)

Just play it, it's only some piece of cosmetic crap stuck on the bottom.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 18, 2017)

I topped a drive with mine and embedded half the range ball in the top of mine, replaced free of charge. Fantastic customer service.


----------



## Face breaker (Aug 18, 2017)

For what you paid for it I'd want it replaced, and judging by your experience so far I'd want it replaced with "something else altogether" a friend of mine got fitted for and bought an 'Epic' driver/3-wood combo and got rid of them both after about a 'fortnight' maybe 3 weeks, SERIOUSLY overrated and over-priced in his opinion, he'll be glad to hear that it seems like he's had a narrow escape...


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 19, 2017)

I agree with Fundy


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 19, 2017)

If it was me;

1) Get it replaced.
2) Ask for the warranty to start from the date of replacement - what you don't want is for you to get another replacement 11 months 3 weeks into ownership and, if it happens again, and for them to say "sorry now out of the 12mth warranty period."
3) Open a dialogue with Callaway and ask them what their plans are to engineer out the obvious defect by bringing out another model. And can yours be replaced with one that won't crack.


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 19, 2017)

I'd have to be looking at a new club.  Bare in mind this club has been out to buy almost 8 months, and been on tour for almost a year..... there has to be a new one due by end of October.

I'd ask callaway to issue a credit note to be used against the even more epic 2 :thup:


----------



## BTatHome (Aug 19, 2017)

I very much doubt Callaway would admit to a defect of any kind, that would be the death knell for the model if they did that ... Every customer would want their money back, and/or replacement.

Not to say that they won't wort out any issues wth it but admission of faults/defects is not going to happen.

If your lucky they may issue a sweetener, and if your very lucky it might break again when the new version comes out and you may end up with the new model (which would usually fix the issues of the old model)


----------



## chrisd (Aug 19, 2017)

Haven't they already acknowledged a manufacturing fault by exchanging the first one and accepting that others have been exchanged for the same reason?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 19, 2017)

Oddsocks said:



			I'd have to be looking at a new club.  Bare in mind this club has been out to buy almost 8 months, and been on tour for almost a year..... there has to be a new one due by end of October.

I'd ask callaway to issue a credit note to be used against the even more epic 2 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If they're true to their word, the shouldn't be an Epic2 for another year.
Callaway are gently moving to 2 year cycles. They may have product coming out regularly but it will be replacing a 2 year old model.
Next up for replacement will be the XR16...

With the number of Epics out there, I'd expect to have heard of a lot more returns if there was a specific flaw in the design or build..
You get "Friday Afternoon" golf clubs, just as you get the same in cars, fridges, TVs etc etc... As long as the Customer Service is there and replacements are supplied I'd have no issue.

To have 2 go is unlucky but I'd put it more down to you swinging it the wrong way round..&#128540;&#128541;


----------



## chasf (Aug 19, 2017)

I have had my epic since day 1 and mine is fine.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 19, 2017)

Had mine six months and it's ok.
could it be a left handed mould at fault or were the others right handed.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 19, 2017)

Mine is fine, but that said, i dont hit it as hard as you do.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 19, 2017)

Lots of love out there for the Epic so I would hope you've just been very unlucky. Talk to Callaway and see what they say. They may even suggest by-passing returning it to the place of purchase and send another directly


----------



## hovis (Aug 20, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Lots of love out there for the Epic so I would hope you've just been very unlucky. Talk to Callaway and see what they say. They may even suggest by-passing returning it to the place of purchase and send another directly
		
Click to expand...

there's a hell of a lot of epics being sent back with similar problems.    i was also told that ping are having a massive problem with the face cracking on their new g400 range too


----------



## Tab373 (Aug 20, 2017)

My Epic i think is doing the same in the same spot as yours.but I thought it was perhaps a laquer on top cracking. I will have a better look later and take a pic.


----------



## apj0524 (Aug 20, 2017)

From memory 3 guys from my club have had theirs replaced for this issue, one guy has has his replaced twice


----------



## Tab373 (Aug 20, 2017)

is this the same issue because I thought it was wear and tear or laquer peeling but looks like it's the carbon chipping out. Will Callaway replace it because of that?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 20, 2017)

Spoke to my club pro and in the bar and those using Epic's haven't had any issues and the pro wasn't aware of problems. Clearly there are some out there struggling so I wonder if it's only a matter of time for those at the club with them.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 26, 2017)

Tab373 said:



View attachment 23487
 is this the same issue because I thought it was wear and tear or laquer peeling but looks like it's the carbon chipping out. Will Callaway replace it because of that?
		
Click to expand...

It looks similar, Id take to back to where you got it from, for Â£400 it should have anything happen to it really.


----------



## Tab373 (Aug 26, 2017)

Yes taking it back today after I got a reply from Callaway.
k you for your email to Callaway Golf Europe.

Firstly, we were sorry to read that you have experienced a problem with your Epic driver. We must stress that this is not typical of the usual high standards of manufacture we maintain.

As a manufacturer, we provide an extensive two-year worldwide warranty on our products to provide peace of mind should damage ever occur due to a manufacturing fault. We would like to highlight that such faults are extremely rare due to our thorough manufacturing and quality control processes. Should such a rare fault occur during this two-year warranty period we will always be happy to repair and resolve.

In order to best assist you, we would kindly ask you to take your driver back to its original place of purchase so that your retailer can examine it for you on our behalf. Your retailer will then contact our Customer Service team here and between us we will help to arrange the fastest and most appropriate corrective action.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2017)

Tab373 said:



			Yes taking it back today after I got a reply from Callaway.
k you for your email to Callaway Golf Europe.

Firstly, we were sorry to read that you have experienced a problem with your Epic driver. We must stress that this is not typical of the usual high standards of manufacture we maintain.

As a manufacturer, we provide an extensive two-year worldwide warranty on our products to provide peace of mind should damage ever occur due to a manufacturing fault. We would like to highlight that such faults are extremely rare due to our thorough manufacturing and quality control processes. Should such a rare fault occur during this two-year warranty period we will always be happy to repair and resolve.

In order to best assist you, we would kindly ask you to take your driver back to its original place of purchase so that your retailer can examine it for you on our behalf. Your retailer will then contact our Customer Service team here and between us we will help to arrange the fastest and most appropriate corrective action.
		
Click to expand...

Forward, if slow progress. As long as they don't try the "normal wear and tear" line and shift the blame back to you (has been known on here by some manufacturers) then it should get sorted


----------



## Tab373 (Aug 26, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Forward, if slow progress. As long as they don't try the "normal wear and tear" line and shift the blame back to you (has been known on here by some manufacturers) then it should get sorted
		
Click to expand...

They better not try the wear and tear line only had it 3 months so probably no more than 25 rounds old.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2017)

Tab373 said:



			They better not try the wear and tear line only had it 3 months so probably no more than 25 rounds old.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think they will as Cally have a decent reputation on here for making good and I've had some great customer service regarding odyssey putter issues. Just mentioned it given the wording of their e-mail


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 1, 2017)

Well my visit to Left Handed Golf / Silvermere took allof 2 mins: 

'Hello, I bought this in March...." show him the club. 
"Let me get you a new one" as he fetches it from the shelf "what setting is it on?" quick switch over "there you go, if this one does we'll give you a refund" 

Great service as alway so no issues there but I'm not sure what to think about the club going forward. Clearly not the first one he's seen and prob not the first refund they've given. They much know there's a problem with the design. Anyhow, my third Callaway Epic head, lets see how long this lasts.


----------



## Tab373 (Sep 1, 2017)

Mine has been sent back to Callaway so no driver at the mo but club pro says if it's not sorted by medal on Thursday I can take any driver I want from the shop to use.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 1, 2017)

They will change it. With mine and yours, plus 4 i've seen on facebook, then they must also be aware of it.


----------



## Tab373 (Sep 1, 2017)

I hope so coz went to the range the day before I returned it. And was using driver teed up on the rubber tees. Way to high but hit it anyway and got a lovely sky mark on the toe. So nice new head will be a bonus.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 2, 2017)

If it's real carbon fibre pre preg then it's the cured epoxy resin chipping away. As I work in that industry. It'd be normal. Especially if you scuff the ground occasionally.


----------



## Tab373 (Sep 16, 2017)

Just received a new Epic head after returning it to Callaway. They said that the chipping was due to people using plastic tees. And advised me to use wooden tees from now on. Did make me chuckle that pink castle tees can wreck a Driver. But at least I've received a new club.great service as normal from Callaway


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 16, 2017)

This is true. I've moved to wooden tees and not had any issues with my 3rd head.


----------



## KenL (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm using pink castle tees and no issues with mine.  Had it 2 months.


----------

